# Allow long term post editing.



## Hyakutak (Aug 27, 2018)

Hey,

would it be possible to increase or remove the limit of time to edit our posts?

It's not really convenient for grow journal, project etc...

Thank you very much!


----------



## Dmannn (Aug 27, 2018)

I have noticed this too...


----------



## Cannabis.Queen (Aug 27, 2018)

If anything remove it only in the Grow journal section because it's super awkward posting your progress in the comments lol or I guess then point is to do a Grow thena journal on it? Idk that why people make Thea's called so and so's 2018 Grow


----------



## Hyakutak (Aug 27, 2018)

Please add this everywhere... Like in the led section we have multiple light project / comparisons & it's very annoying to find any update in the thousands posts.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 27, 2018)

Please limit pics to three , I hate waiting for a whole bank of pics to upload of the same thing


----------



## projectinfo (Aug 27, 2018)

Hyakutak said:


> Hey,
> 
> would it be possible to increase or remove the limit of time to edit our posts?
> 
> ...


 Yes please let us edit our grow journal. Or il have to start over lol

https://www.rollitup.org/t/spoetnik-1-lp-clone-diy-led.973933/

Would ya look at this shit cmonnn lol


----------



## sunni (Aug 27, 2018)

It’s unlikely we’ll add this feature sadly some people will widely misuse it


----------



## Cannabis.Queen (Aug 27, 2018)

sunni said:


> It’s unlikely we’ll add this feature sadly some people will widely misuse it


Even just in the Grow journal section? I can understand the issues that may be at hand doing this everywhere


----------



## sunni (Aug 28, 2018)

Cannabis.Queen said:


> Even just in the Grow journal section? I can understand the issues that may be at hand doing this everywhere


We can’t just assign it to one section


----------



## Chris Edward (Mar 2, 2019)

sunni said:


> It’s unlikely we’ll add this feature sadly some people will widely misuse it


What about allowing older posts to be deleted.

I understand the issues around editing, because you can say one thing, then after it gets X number of likes, change it to say something else, but what about if you just want something you wrote while high or drunk erased?


----------



## sunni (Mar 3, 2019)

Chris Edward said:


> What about allowing older posts to be deleted.
> 
> I understand the issues around editing, because you can say one thing, then after it gets X number of likes, change it to say something else, but what about if you just want something you wrote while high or drunk erased?


Just report it and ask


----------

